# questions from newbie



## New2DXB (Sep 3, 2010)

I am relocating to Dubai next month.....am both excited and anxious

Briefly about me.....I am an HR professional and would be working for an MNC in Dubai. I have been married eight months and this amazing opportunity came.....so while I am relocating my husband is gonna be here.....visiting me on and off till he finds work in Dubai too....thats a damper for us but we are hoping things will work out for him soon......resources on this forum have been a big help...... so thanks a lot

I have a few usual questions........
whats typical work hours like here? I am hoping for a better work life balance then Mumbai
what is work culture in US MNCs like? How about the dress code?
what would be a good area to stay if one is working at Jebel Ali? Ideally close to metro as I wouldnt have a car immediately. Also, is it common to find furnished places ? If not, is it advisable to ship stuff from India or buy it there?
BTW, is International license valid in Dubai
my husband is a chartered accountant primarily working in treasury, project finance, financial analysis. How long would it take for us realistically

Hope to get some pointers from you all......


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi NEWX,

I've moved your post to a separate thread so we an can keep the other one for introductions and hello's only please.



> I have a few usual questions........
> whats typical work hours like here? I am hoping for a better work life balance then Mumbai
> 
> Depends on company (and also your boss), but something around 8.30 - 5.00 is common.
> ...



welcome to the forum, hope this helps.


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

Replies below:

Typical work hours: there are two types, the straight shift or the split shift. In Jebel Ali, most likely it's the straight shift, which can either start 7:30 a.m. or 8:30 a.m. and end by 5 or 6.

Work culture: depends on the demographics of the company's employees. If you're on a managerial level, then i suggest you read on the correspondence from 6 months prior to your arrival and work from there. It helps to get a view of how things were previously run and then make suggestions as to how to make things better.

Dress Code: normal Office Casual, blazer/jacket with nice inner, or a simple suit will do.

Flats: you can easily find furnished flats here in Dubai. But if you cannot, best to buy furniture here than transport your furnitures. It's cheap to purchase, check with Ikea.

International Driving License: if you are holding a visitor's visa, then you can use your international driving license, but only with car rentals. You cannot purchase a car here if you do not have a UAE License. However once you have an employment visa, you are no longer allowed to use an international driving license.

Your accountant husband: there are several openings for accountants specially chartered accountants. Question is: what salary package are you looking at?

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## New2DXB (Sep 3, 2010)

*My apologies*



dizzyizzy said:


> Hi NEWX,
> 
> I've moved your post to a separate thread so we an can keep the other one for introductions and hello's only please.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry and thanks......I am new to the forum but will keep that in mind in future.... Just learning to navigate


----------



## New2DXB (Sep 3, 2010)

*Thnaks a lot......and more*

Helpful.....really appreciate that


About my husband....he is into treasury, business analyst and project finance kind of role and is looking in similar space......preferably in an MNC or a Company with international presence...... I think 25-30k per month apart from benefits like insurance, vacation allowance, bonus, etc. would be our expectation....


----------



## New2DXB (Sep 3, 2010)

*Sos....*

Guys could really use advice on this...especially for my husband's job


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

eerrr I replied to all your questions except your husband's job. You are saying what your expectation is so not sure what is your question there???


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

You can only get a studio for 30K around Discovery Gardens, JLT, Tecom.


----------



## New2DXB (Sep 3, 2010)

Well how does one go about looking for a job...we read the advice on the other thread but not very sure how good is market for that kind of role .... realistically are enough opportunities there....

About the accomodation thing......60-65k shud be okay to get one bed in DG? Is it a decent place to stay though? Have read some disturbing posts about it

sorry about all the queries......just a lil nervous I guess


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

With a 60-65K budget you don't need to live in Discovery Gardens (unless you want to). You can afford a 1 b on JLT, The Geens, Al Barsha or The Marina, which are all a 15-30 min drive to Jebel Ali. I live in Al Barsha and takes me 30 min if traffic is heavy, otherwise 20.

About finding jobs, there have been sooooooo many threads about this topic, so please do a search! Also if you read the "read before posting' sticky, there is a long, very long list of recruitment agencies. I don't know if there are oportunities for you husbands role or not, but if you search online on the job websites (gulftalent, monster gulf, etc) you will be able to asses the market.

Good luck.


----------

